# Golden Boy at Liberty Humane in Jersey City NJ -- Please crosspost



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Champ is an adult male golden retriever who is waiting for his forever home
at the Liberty Animal Shelter in Jersey City, NJ. This sweet boy was left in
his owner's apartment when they moved - discarded like an old piece of
furniture they no longer wanted. No one (staff and volunteers alike) can
understand why. Champ is sweet, loving, well behaved in a home (he's come home with
some staff and volunteers!) and he is EXTREMELY house broken! He would never
think about having an accident in your house! And he gets along well with other
dogs to boot, making him just about the perfect pet! Don't let the gray on
his muzzle foul you, he has plenty of energy and would love going for long
walks! Champ is six years old and would love to get out of the kennel asap!
Please won't you consider giving him a loving and stable home?

If you have room in your heart for Champ, please contact
[email protected] org_
(mailto:[email protected] org?subject=Petfinder. com%20Pet% 20Inquiry: %20Eureka% 20PFId#7981546) , or better still, stop by the shelter to meet him. The
Liberty Animal Shelter is located at 235 Jersey City Boulevard, (Exit 14C off
the NJ Turnpike, across from Liberty Science Center parking lot entrance)
Jersey City, NJ

Permission to Crosspost Widely

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10505920
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10505920


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you contacted Golden Rescue for that area? Here is a link to the list:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-NewJersey.htm


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

It always amazes me on how people can just LEAVE their pets.....for alot of us on this forum, its like leaving a child behind. Makes me sick........


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Nicci831 said:


> It always amazes me on how people can just LEAVE their pets.....for alot of us on this forum, its like leaving a child behind. Makes me sick........


 
I'd leave the kid behind before I left my dogs :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping...have rescues been contacted?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRI-NJ will be contacting the shelter about Champ


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Deborah said:


> I'd leave the kid behind before I left my dogs :uhoh:


 

LMAO!!!! Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

